# STIHL MS 661



## Wayne68 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all, just wondering if anyone has used the new stihl ms 661 yet. My saw dealer just got in some arctic versions and I was considering replacing my 660 with this new model. Any input would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## madhatte (Jul 29, 2014)

Gonna move this to "Chainsaws"; you'll get more discussion there.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 29, 2014)

They're not available in my area yet so I've never seen one. My dealer isn't too hep on them. He doesn't think that many of the pros are gonna turn in a 660 to drag a computerized saw out into the elements. He stated they've had less than stellar success with the 441.

This is just what he told me. I have no experience with any of the newest Stihl saws. I do however have an MS660 and plan to keep it.
I have a new MS271 that's never been fueled and sometimes consider putting that in service. I just don't need another 50cc saw at the moment.

If I were you, I'd go ahead and give one a go but would keep the 660 for a back up.


----------



## stihl for life (Jul 30, 2014)

just like a new modle in anything we arent going to no till you try it. it could a **** show of a saw . or be a beast of a thing


----------



## SliverPicker (Aug 2, 2014)

I ran a 461 for about two weeks last year. It seemed alright. Hopefully the 661 is the same.


----------



## xxl (Aug 2, 2014)

my 660 is staying with me


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 2, 2014)

For me the 661 has a few advantages over the proven 066/660 performing flawlessly.
I'd take fearofpavement's recommendation and buy the 661 and keep the 660 if you can.

The balance is better somehow over the 660. Actually I find myself using it over the 461/441 as they feel that close in weight. Power is great. 

Let us know what you think. What price are they in Canada?


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 2, 2014)

MS 661 C-M $1,329.95
-
MS 661 C-M VW R $1,444.95

18" bar and chain at that price.. 20 bucks gets you a 20" IIRC


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

I think the MS661 is gonna be all we hope it will. 

I do know that it responds well to my Foredom.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 2, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> MS 661 C-M $1,329.95
> -
> MS 661 C-M VW R $1,444.95
> 
> 18" bar and chain at that price.. 20 bucks gets you a 20" IIRC



What beast of a saw would want a wimpy 18" sword to cut a tree? 

I'd say for $20 more, a 36" is more appropriate. 28" for the standard length at that price. 

It's like saying the 261cm should be standard out of the box with a 10" bar.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 2, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> What beast of a saw would want a wimpy 18" sword to cut a tree?
> 
> I'd say for $20 more, a 36" is more appropriate. 28" for the standard length at that price.
> 
> It's like saying the 261cm should be standard out of the box with a 10" bar.



Just posting what the site says you jabroni! LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2014)

I had to Goggle that one. 

Jabroni:

A loser, poser, lame-ass. 

One who talks the talk, but could never walk the walk. 

One who talks **** and doesn't back it up, but rather ends up eating their **** in return. 

A ****in 'tard.
Bill: "Hey Bob, you're a big *****!" 
Bob: "oh yeah, well..(breaks Bill's face in half)...who's the ****in' ***** now you ****in Jabroni?!" 

Damn Jabroni's, I'm always breaking my foot off in their asses! 

LMAO


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2014)

That just nearly overloaded the swear word censor.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Does that mean the people at stihl are "Jabroni's" for putting such a lame sized bar on a saw that easily handles a 36"?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2014)

I've met a few Jabronis......


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 3, 2014)

xxl said:


> my 660 is staying with me


Until you use one! Then you hope that you can get rid of it fast enough to get a 661! That is the tenor of users here.

7


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Just posting what the site says you jabroni! LOL



So you defend the Jabroni's by posting what the site says when you should be asking the same question as well......

Does that make you a jabroni as well?


----------



## xxl (Aug 3, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Until you use one! Then you hope that you can get rid of it fast enough to get a 661! That is the tenor of users here.
> 
> 7


 Dont think I will want to dump it off. I hate flip caps and electric carbs worry me. Also if i wanted more i would dual port and get the cylinder ported


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> So you defend the Jabroni's by posting what the site says when you should be asking the same question as well......
> 
> Does that make you a jabroni as well?


My Jabroni that is the price of the saw here in Ontario. Why would I question it?  Now since I have used this saw, ran it for hours and really like how smooth it was the price is not all that bad.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm questioning stihl's idea of trying to sell monster saws with a tiny knife?

Especially when little saws come factory with 16"-18" bars as well.

Have to get stihl to order another bar that cost $200 to put on top of the price that already included a 18"?


----------



## Spectre468 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> I'm questioning stihl's idea of trying to sell monster saws with a tiny knife?
> 
> Especially when little saws come factory with 16"-18" bars as well.
> 
> Have to get stihl to order another bar that cost $200 to put on top of the price that already included a 18".


$200? My dealer advises that he will have them with 25" bar, $10 upcharge to go to 28", another $10 to go to the 32"...


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Spectre468: hmm that's something rocky failed to mention to me. 

That's actually a good price for 28-32". 

It's $200 for a 36" ES light from stihl dealer.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 3, 2014)

xxl said:


> Dont think I will want to dump it off. I hate flip caps and electric carbs worry me. Also if i wanted more i would dual port and get the cylinder ported


Sure doesn't sound like the saw I would want to own, if it needs to be ported to be equal to the successor...

7


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 3, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Sure doesn't sound like the saw I would want to own, if it needs to be ported to be equal to the successor...
> 
> 7



I am sure in the weeks and months we will hear from people that have both saws and can compare stock ones. I know in Germany they had dealer days where you can try out the saws, so I am sure you can get an idea of how it runs that way.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 3, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a 661r with heat but dang I can get a new 880r for about the same price.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Mdavlee: must be because it's harder to justify a massive beast like a 880 when a 660 or 661 has enough power to get pretty much any job done with less weight and less fuel? 

Like the 90cc is more desirable so more people actually want it?


----------



## CR500 (Aug 3, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I wouldn't mind a 661r with heat but dang I can get a new 880r for about the same price.


Would like me a 661R with the arctic package haha


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Mdavlee: must be because it's harder to justify a massive beast like a 880 when a 660 or 661 has enough power to get pretty much any job done with less weight and less fuel?
> 
> Like the 90cc is more desirable so more people actually want it?



Well milling a 660/661 is going to come up short. I get more bd ft per gallon of fuel burned in the 088 over a 660, 390, or 394.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Mdavlee: for milling, that does make sense to have either a 088/880. 

What about for carrying around in the bush all day long?


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Mdavlee: for milling, that does make sense to have either a 088/880.
> 
> What about for carrying around in the bush all day long?



For that you want a 017 or a 009L jabroni


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Is there such thing as a 009l Jabroni? I'll look up the rockjock models list......

Oh there is one! 




*RockjockArboristSite Operative*


009L Jabroni
017
021
023
026
FS85R
MS180
MS250
MS361
MS440 Magnum
MS441 Magnum
Fiskars X27


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Make mine PHO. I already have my new bar for the 661cmr or rcm whatever it is (full wrap/ large cover etc). Have a 28'' Cannon Super Bar that I got from Baileys sitting in it's cardboard sleeve just waiting for this saw.


----------



## Termite (Aug 3, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> MS 661 C-M $1,329.95
> -
> MS 661 C-M VW R $1,444.95
> 
> 18" bar and chain at that price.. 20 bucks gets you a 20" IIRC



Did anyone else notice these prices???


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2014)

Termite said:


> Did anyone else notice these prices???



No big deal. Think long term. If you pay 1500 bucks for the saw and the saw runs 1500 hours...it'll run more but I try to keep my math simple...you're only paying a dollar an hour for the saw itself.

If you're not logging it will probably last you several years. Worth every penny if you need one. Or even if you just want one.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Gologit said:


> No big deal. Think long term. If you pay 1500 bucks for the saw and the saw runs 1500 hours...it'll run more but I try to keep my math simple...you're only paying a dollar an hour for the saw itself.
> 
> If you're not logging it will probably last you several years. Worth every penny if you need one. Or even if you just want one.



Hear Hear! This man speaks the truth!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Hear Hear! This man speaks the truth!




I thought I'd give him some ammo for justifying the cost of the saw to the wife.

I always used the rationale that the saws were a writeoff and I actually made money with a new saw because they were dependable and kept me working. That excuse won't work for everybody but maybe some of the guys can use it.


----------



## Termite (Aug 3, 2014)

Gologit said:


> No big deal. Think long term. If you pay 1500 bucks for the saw and the saw runs 1500 hours...it'll run more but I try to keep my math simple...you're only paying a dollar an hour for the saw itself.
> 
> If you're not logging it will probably last you several years. Worth every penny if you need one. Or even if you just want one.


Ah, yes California math. I think I would shop around a little before paying $1500.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 3, 2014)

After their recall and now reintroduction this fall if i was Stihl I'd run an aggressive price for 6 months or so. 
Price should be approximately the same difference over the 461 as the 461 is over the 441. PLUS a discount for the first 6 months of sales.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 3, 2014)

Termite said:


> Did anyone else notice these prices???



Those are Canadian dollars so slightly less in US funds. For us in Canada this is the release. In Germany the price is and has been the whole time MS 661 C-M 1.499,00 € ( 2013 USD ) 
MS 661 C-M W 1.534,00 € ( 2060 USD )


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 3, 2014)

Termite said:


> Ah, yes California math. I think I would shop around a little before paying $1500.



The prices posted were Canadian.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Mdavlee: for milling, that does make sense to have either a 088/880.
> 
> What about for carrying around in the bush all day long?



Well I'm not going to carry 2 or 3 saws in to fall and then mill with. If I was just straight falling in a production setting I would use a ported 70 or 90cc.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Those are Canadian dollars so slightly less in US funds. For us in Canada this is the release. In Germany the price is and has been the whole time MS 661 C-M 1.499,00 € ( 2013 USD )
> MS 661 C-M W 1.534,00 € ( 2060 USD )



I see moths coming out of my wallet on the German saws....


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 3, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> I see moths coming out of my wallet on the German saws....



Cheaper to get them here at home Shawn. I saw not shortage of the 661 in May and from what I have been hearing sales are good. I have facilitated several sales to Austria, Hungry, Greece and Poland.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 4, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I thought I'd give him some ammo for justifying the cost of the saw to the wife.
> 
> I always used the rationale that the saws were a writeoff and I actually made money with a new saw because they were dependable and kept me working. That excuse won't work for everybody but maybe some of the guys can use it.



Bob you have the sweetest wife anyone could ask for. She is also smart. Just tell her what you want and watch the eye roll carefully. (So says me who's wife left him 3 years ago cause I'm an idiot. )


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife of 28 years just shakes her head when I buy saws........


----------



## Gologit (Aug 4, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Bob you have the sweetest wife anyone could ask for. She is also smart. Just tell her what you want and watch the eye roll carefully.



True. She also comes from a logging family and she's heard all the excuses for buying stuff many many times. She knows what pays off and what doesn't.
It's a little tougher now that I'm "retired". Saws are easy to justify but I was looking at new pickups yesterday and that might be a problem.


----------



## Termite (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My wife of 28 years just shakes her head when I buy saws........


I am going to order a saw from Spike this morning.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind: your wife doesn't seem to be shaking her head when she takes the videos of all the saws being ported so you can post them otherwise camera would be moving as well. 

She's gotta be having some fun with her husband of 28 years....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh we have a blast together.


----------



## Spectre468 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh we have a blast together.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 4, 2014)

Termite said:


> Did anyone else notice these prices???


Coming soon to ebay: $1000 used oh66/660's... Glad I have a couple to sell.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh we have a blast together.


 20 years next week for me. My wife doesn't even notice things like saws or guns. I try not to notice things she buys. As long as there's money in the bank at the end of the month we are good to go.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 4, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> Coming soon to ebay: $1000 used oh66/660's... Glad I have a couple to sell.


Just the fact they have no electronics or flippy caps will drive the price to $1500 for some folks. I sold zero 660's last year (small wood up here) but sold three the minute the 661 was first introduced in the spring.


----------



## Wayne68 (Aug 5, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> For me the 661 has a few advantages over the proven 066/660 performing flawlessly.
> I'd take fearofpavement's recommendation and buy the 661 and keep the 660 if you can.
> 
> The balance is better somehow over the 660. Actually I find myself using it over the 461/441 as they feel that close in weight. Power is great.
> ...


I paid a little over $1000 for the arctic version and got the wrap handle replaced for a regular heated handle. That was for the powerhead only though because I had a very lightly used 28 inch lightweight bar and skip chain that I put on it.


----------



## Wayne68 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is a picture of my 661 Arctic version with my old 28" bar on it.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice saw. Now listen carefully, quietly and quickly move the saw away from the tractor. Tractors don't like nice new pretty saws, especially tractors with front-end loaders - just ask a few ASers about their experiences.  Ron


----------



## Wayne68 (Aug 6, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Nice saw. Now listen carefully, quietly and quickly move the saw away from the tractor. Tractors don't like nice new pretty saws, especially tractors with front-end loaders - just ask a few ASers about their experiences.  Ron


lol


----------



## Gologit (Aug 6, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Nice saw. Now listen carefully, quietly and quickly move the saw away from the tractor. Tractors don't like nice new pretty saws, especially tractors with front-end loaders - just ask a few ASers about their experiences.  Ron



LOL...saws don't like tractors, or pickups, or skidders, or dozers, or loaders, or logging trucks, or boulders, or...well, you get the idea.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 6, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Nice saw. Now listen carefully, quietly and quickly move the saw away from the tractor. Tractors don't like nice new pretty saws, especially tractors with front-end loaders - just ask a few ASers about their experiences.  Ron


Do we call this survival of the fitest?!?

7


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup......seeing that saw located so close to the tractor sent a few chills up and down my spine.


----------



## shootingarts (Aug 6, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Nice saw. Now listen carefully, quietly and quickly move the saw away from the tractor. Tractors don't like nice new pretty saws, especially tractors with front-end loaders - just ask a few ASers about their experiences.  Ron



Now you tell me! My saw already met the John Deere with front end loader. Saws can't outrun deere. 

Hu


----------



## CR500 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think I "need" one...


Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 7, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Just posting what the site says you jabroni! LOL



I see you've copyrighted "Jabroni".

First you have to pay Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson royalties for using the word that he made famous.

Second, it can't be copyrighted. It already is. So lawsuits will likely follow. 

Third, The Rock will travel to canada and Layeth The Smack Down on your ass for taking control of his famous line.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 7, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> I see you've copyrighted "Jabroni".
> 
> First you have to pay Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson royalties for using the word that he made famous.
> 
> ...



Sadly you are mistaken.. Hossein Khosrow Ali Vaziri ( the Iron Sheik ) is the one who coined the phrase. And he and I are tight. Careful he may put you in the camel clutch, break your back and teach you some respect.. you jabroni. LOL 

Oddly he is here in Ontario a great deal.. Hew loves to poke fun at Rob Ford.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 7, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Sadly you are mistaken.. Hossein Khosrow Ali Vaziri ( the Iron Sheik ) is the one who coined the phrase. And he and I are tight. Careful he may put you in the camel clutch, break your back and teach you some respect.. you jabroni. LOL
> 
> Oddly he is here in Ontario a great deal.. Hew loves to poke fun at Rob Ford.



Ah I see.... Still, you'll have to remove the copyright. 

Reported


----------



## Wayne68 (Aug 7, 2014)

Used the 661 yesterday for a bit, ran about 4 tanks of fuel through it and was very impressed. It uses considerably less fuel than my 660. I used to cut timber daily with a 460 and would say the fuel consumption of the new 661 is about the same as that small saw. They made the on off switch bigger and easier to operate on this saw, especially nice for winter logging when you need bulky gloves on. There is also a noticeable power increase over the 660, things should only get better once its broke in I hope


----------



## WS6Man (Aug 8, 2014)

Now if I could only get my hands on one here in Ohio! I keep calling my dealer and he is saying Sep-Oct??? Might have to make me a midnight lake crossing!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Aug 8, 2014)

WS6Man said:


> Now if I could only get my hands on one here in Ohio! I keep calling my dealer and he is saying Sep-Oct??? Might have to make me a midnight lake crossing!


I know i would


----------



## fin460 (Aug 8, 2014)

The ms661 looks pretty sexy to me,.... not that looks matter! Just saying


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

That's one of my first stickers on that MS660 ain't it?


----------



## fin460 (Aug 8, 2014)

you don't miss much


----------



## Wayne68 (Aug 8, 2014)

fin460 looks like you keep your saw in pretty good shape. My stihl dealer here has 4 ms661 saws left and 3 of the arctic versions. He thinks he got one of the first shipments of them in and has had them in stock for about three weeks now


----------



## fin460 (Aug 8, 2014)

I try to keep them as nice as I can, but I have a few favorite that I don't plan on selling that I use the most, and sometimes they ride in the back with the firewood, or bounce around in the back of the truck for a few days. They are tools after all. Some of the nicers saws when I take them out to play with them, they ride in the front of the truck with me. I always take atleast 3 saws since I have so many, I wished I had a 4 door pickup just to keep saws in.


----------



## fin460 (Aug 8, 2014)

The Masterminded ms660 is my brothers, it is dirty, but very low hour. When I can get caught up on stuff I plan on posting it for sale for him on Trading post. Needing atleast 1100$ out of it, and I'm not sure if anyone will pay that much for it since the 661's are coming out.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 8, 2014)

Wayne68 said:


> fin460 looks like you keep your saw in pretty good shape. My stihl dealer here has 4 ms661 saws left and 3 of the arctic versions. He thinks he got one of the first shipments of them in and has had them in stock for about three weeks now



Where are you located at and what's the price on them?


----------



## hamish (Aug 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> No big deal. Think long term. If you pay 1500 bucks for the saw and the saw runs 1500 hours...it'll run more but I try to keep my math simple...you're only paying a dollar an hour for the saw itself.
> 
> If you're not logging it will probably last you several years. Worth every penny if you need one. Or even if you just want one.




Would love to see a saw that has run 1500 hours.


----------



## xxl (Aug 8, 2014)

the ms 660 isnt bad looking but i go for cougars


----------



## Gologit (Aug 8, 2014)

hamish said:


> Would love to see a saw that has run 1500 hours.




I'll bet you would. Having trouble holding your saws together?

Out here a faller works a six or six and a half hour day on the average. If the saw is running for five of those hours and he works 300 days, there's your fifteen hundred hours. I usually trade my main saw in every year and make this year's saw the backup saw. I don't really need to but it's nice having a new saw every year and they're dependable. Also, I can write them off on taxes. I've sold my backup saws to knot bumpers who usually run the saw more hours a day than the fallers and they almost always make another year. Or two.
I think the key to making a saw last, beside the usual common sense maintenance items, is having just one guy run the saw and nobody else touches it. If you have crew saws just any bozo can pick up and run they don't seem to last as long.

1500 hours on a saw is very common.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 8, 2014)

Had a mastermind 660 till 4 days ago. I really didn't want to sell it but it wasn't getting used. 

It is hands down the most impressive saw I could ever imagine using and getting stronger. The day I sold it, it had an 8 pin rim and 25" stihl RS with a touch up from new and the depth gauges dropped right down (.025" plus 3 full strokes with good but used stihl flat file on each depth gauge).

The wood was dead australian box gum and remember that australian cypress is harder than american oak.

It cut like a poplar cant.

The man buying knew 660's and I reckon it sold itself in the first cut. 

We were having fun so I got the MM390xb out the ute and cut it up together 

Lost a saw but gained a mate


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## hamish (Aug 9, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I'll bet you would. Having trouble holding your saws together?
> 
> Out here a faller works a six or six and a half hour day on the average. If the saw is running for five of those hours and he works 300 days, there's your fifteen hundred hours. I usually trade my main saw in every year and make this year's saw the backup saw. I don't really need to but it's nice having a new saw every year and they're dependable. Also, I can write them off on taxes. I've sold my backup saws to knot bumpers who usually run the saw more hours a day than the fallers and they almost always make another year. Or two.
> I think the key to making a saw last, beside the usual common sense maintenance items, is having just one guy run the saw and nobody else touches it. If you have crew saws that just bozo can pick up and run they don't seem to last as long.
> ...


Well at least the Ms661 M-tronic unit will be able at actually log some real hours, so some fallers can see how few hours are put there saws.

A saw normally with 400 hours if it makes it that far used by "a professional logger" is beat like a dead horse and done, and that would be over a minimum of two years.

On average about 17hrs of run time a week.

Find me somebody running a saw five out of the six hours of his day, he's spent well over an hour of that time fueling and filing, let alone dancing through the bush.

AT/MT games break a lot of perceived thoughts.

Please get an MS661 and keep us up to date with its running hours.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 9, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I'll bet you would. Having trouble holding your saws together?
> 
> Out here a faller works a six or six and a half hour day on the average. If the saw is running for five of those hours and he works 300 days, there's your fifteen hundred hours. I usually trade my main saw in every year and make this year's saw the backup saw. I don't really need to but it's nice having a new saw every year and they're dependable. Also, I can write them off on taxes. I've sold my backup saws to knot bumpers who usually run the saw more hours a day than the fallers and they almost always make another year. Or two.
> I think the key to making a saw last, beside the usual common sense maintenance items, is having just one guy run the saw and nobody else touches it. If you have crew saws that just bozo can pick up and run they don't seem to last as long.
> ...



Gologit: yeah it's believable that the 660's can go long hours.

My logging buddies work 9 hr days with mostly raining days off. I'd say about 5-7 hrs of running time. 

Their saws have dates scribed underneath. The mastermind saw I fixed after the tree damage has 2010 January on it.

So at 300 days a year with 5 hrs a day, 4-5 years, it's around 6,000 hrs.

By then the cylinder is worn through the plating but still running. But not well anymore.

Randy got to see one and got us a new cylinder and piston. 

Each guy has his own saw. No Jabroni (C) uses them. Even the masterminded 660 that my buddy has is hands off to everyone else.

They run their saws until dead, then they becomes parts, buy new saws.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 9, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Jabroni (C)



Hahaha!

DieselShawn, that's some impressive hours, just out of curiousity, any idea what mix they were running?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been working on getting them to switch to 32:1 and Belray.......

They were using some oil I'd never heard of......


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 9, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Gologit: yeah it's believable that the 660's can go long hours.
> 
> My logging buddies work 9 hr days with mostly raining days off. I'd say about 5-7 hrs of running time.
> 
> ...



300 days/year is a lot. If I worked that much when would I be able to post on AS?


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've been working on getting them to switch to 32:1 and Belray.......
> 
> They were using some oil I'd never heard of......


 Swampco was the oil. It is a mixture of shampoo and bat guano. When you blip the throttle you get bubbles that smell of farts. I dunno some logger fetish I am sure. I am sure there are a few Jabroni's © in the bunch.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah........bat **** and shampoo......

That was it.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah........bat **** and shampoo......
> 
> That was it.



SWEPCO Southwestern Petroleum Corporation - 
I had never heard of it either mind you they ran it for a long time. Now I think they are running bengay or something like that.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Been gay how long????


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Been gay how long????


 Settle down sailor! No need to get all excited. WE are not gonna judge you! Is it true you port the saws whilst wearing ladies intimate garments? All I can say is that you do fine work madam, miss, ms, ma'mam.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

My choice of undergarments is none of your business you nasty pathetic riffy raff.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

I bet it's something exotic


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My choice of undergarments is none of your business you nasty pathetic riffy raff.


We had a nice exchange about Swampco, bubbly farts and you in ladies under things and you drop the riffy raff card.. You sir are a Jabroni. A talented one who likes to wear frilly things and have your love raisins peeking thru but a Jabroni none the less . 

I am in good company that is for damm sure!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome home brother.


----------



## Spectre468 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> We had a nice exchange about Swampco, bubbly farts and you in ladies under things and you drop the riffy raff card.. You sir are a Jabroni. A talented one who likes to wear frilly things and have your love raisins peeking thru but a Jabroni none the less .
> 
> I am in good company that is for damm sure!



Word has it that Randy prefers to wear a thong and saw chaps whilst porting saws.

Gentlemen, you are welcome for the visual.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> Word has it that Randy prefers to wear a thong and saw chaps whilst porting saws.
> 
> Gentlemen, you are welcome for the visual.



Can mix be used as an eye wash?


----------



## Spectre468 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Can mix be used as an eye wash?


Yes, it still won't get the bad taste out of your eyes...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm watching you guys.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching you guys.


Yes but, what are you wearing while you do?

[emoji151][emoji168][emoji126]

[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Yes but, what are you wearing while you do?
> 
> [emoji151][emoji168][emoji126]
> 
> [emoji13][emoji13]



More mix eyewash please!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm wearin muh jorts........


----------



## treesmith (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukebailey/what-the-length-of-your-jorts-say-about-you?s=mobile


----------



## treesmith (Aug 9, 2014)

I just found out what jorts are


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm a Classy MFer.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

Im a raver


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 9, 2014)

I am just a guy wearing jeans.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Im a raver



I had a feeling about you.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Aug 10, 2014)

Treesmith; they run 40:1 Swepco oil in their saws.

I'm now using 32:1 Belray in my saws.

My snowmobile uses the Swepco 2 stroke oil.

In my logging buddies opinion, in over 20 years of logging with many 066, 660's over the years, they find the saws last longer using Swepco than Stihl oil that they've been using for a long time before.

That's a why they won't change to other brands.

Since I have no every day logging experience like they do or other companies, I cannot form an opinion myself about what oil is better.

If they got 4-5 years of nearly everyday saw use with same saw, I'm finding that pretty good.

There are many stihl/husky dealers around me that I've asked for logging saw life opinions. Many say 2-3 years is good for a 660. 1-2 years for a husky 390. 

I use Swepco oils in my turbo diesel pickup, and my 1968 JD 140 Lawn tractor.

The 140 lawn tractor stopped burning and leaking oil after switching to Swepco. So that's good to me.

The oil has very good additive packages especially for old engines.

But I've learned that every machine responds differently to different types of oil. They may use one brand in this part but a different brand in another part in same machine.

NOT one brand of oil is the best for everything. It's what the oil is made of, to do for a certain machine that best works.

My engine in my diesel runs Kendall or rotella because it's available everywhere especially if needed in a pinch.

My transmission, rear/front diffs, transfer case, uses Swepco as they stay in there for a long time.

My transmission is outlasting my buddies that don't use Swepco 80/90 for the same model under extreme use like sled pulling. So I'm happy with that as well. I got others to start trying it.

So, I too use Swepco, but also use other brands depending on their additive packages for what works best for what I have.

Brand loyalty is expensive and can hurt big time. So I don't follow that.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 10, 2014)

*661*
opcorn:


... I am so bored right now. Where the hell is everybody???


----------



## treesmith (Aug 10, 2014)

Trying to work out how long my jorts are


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 9, 2014)

So a few fallers are trying out the new saw. Looking forward to hearing how they test out. The last of the MS660's have been sold. Just MS661's available now. A few months from now and they will have been put to the test and the results will known. Our Westcoast climate, long bars and big trees can be hard on the saws. We just don't see the heat others have. 

Dave


----------



## Wayne68 (Sep 9, 2014)

So far the saw has been working great since i got it a few weeks ago. Pulls strong and is very easy on fuel. Doesn't sound as good as the 660 with the duel port muffler on it so I might try to modify this one a bit since the mufflers wont interchange


----------



## Spectre468 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dang nabit! Local dealer spoke with Stihl directly last week, advised that we won't be seeing any 661 C-M's 'round here till November. Probably late November. I assumed 2014, but maybe I am being overly optimistic...


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 9, 2014)

My logging buddies have bought a 661 stihl and a free sweater included:

They've been using the 661 for 2 days now and they're loving it. 

It's smooth and powerful. 

Against a mastermind 660, it's right behind it and it's factory still.

Against a stock 660, the 661 has no competition. 

Now, a banana stuffed 661? I don't think there is any competition in the same cc size..... For now.


----------



## Wayne68 (Sep 10, 2014)

By the look of that picture they bought their saws from Ron as well. Best stihl dealer around I think. Great guy that really knows his stuff, and looks after his customers. I have bought 5 brand new saws from him over the last few years and wouldnt even consider picking one up anywhere else. The customer service, advice, and after the sale parts and tech support you get from him are second to none. When you have used chainsaws in the middle of winter to feed your family and keep a roof over their heads, these are the kind of full service saw shops you need to be dealing with.


----------



## WS6Man (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know if I can wait till November, I just might get me a passport and make the 9 hr drive!


----------



## Wayne68 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok you bring some beer for me, some money for my stihl dealer and we can make that happen. I mean lots of beer!


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 10, 2014)

Wayne68 said:


> Ok you bring some beer for me, some money for my stihl dealer and we can make that happen. I mean lots of beer!


 Canadian beer


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 12, 2014)

that so called 661 is still elusive up here in these parts ARGGGGGG..


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 12, 2014)

Quite a few pros here use them and are very happy!

7


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 12, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Quite a few pros here use them and are very happy!
> 
> 7



ja natürlich ist es schön, Motorsäge


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> ja natürlich ist es schön, Motorsäge



English please. 

Reported....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> ja natürlich ist es schön, Motorsäge


Yes of course its a nice chain saw


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes of course its a nice chain saw



natürlich meine zahnlosen Freund


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 12, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> English please.
> 
> Reported....



Is that all you got goat boy? How was the road trip?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> natürlich meine zahnlosen Freund


Ich habe alle meine Zähne


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 15, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Quite a few pros here use them and are very happy!
> 
> 7



Are they running them with 3 foot bars?

Dave


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Are they running them with 3 foot bars?
> 
> Dave


Dave it's Europe. Probably an 18"


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Ich habe alle meine Zähne



Good!! then you can have some corn!


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

Good thing my friends speak German. They can read those messages for me when I go an visit them.


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Good thing my friends speak German. They can read those messages for me when I go an visit them.



Gut sie können Sie eine Jabroni in Deutsch Ziege Junge rufen!


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

That one is obvious. You called me a jabroni.....

Reported.....


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> That one is obvious. You called me a jabroni.....
> 
> Reported.....



You act like it is a bad thing. You aspire to be a jabroni.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

So you're saying that I strongly wanted to be a lame a**? 

Hmm...... 

Reported.....


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> So you're saying that I strongly wanted to be a lame a**?
> 
> Hmm......
> 
> Reported.....



YOU need to see what a Jabroni (c) is.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah! I see. So you must be the registered Jabroni (c)


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 16, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Are they running them with 3 foot bars?
> 
> Dave


Most that I know of run 20"-24".

7


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 16, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Most that I know of run 20"-24".
> 
> 7



Time will tell then, on how they handle or hold up with a 3 footer on them. I have heard they are sloppy/wiggly/flimsy feeling when falling with them. Lacking in power in stock form. So we will see.

Dave.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Time will tell then, on how they handle or hold up with a 3 footer on them. I have heard they are sloppy/wiggly/flimsy feeling when falling with them. Lacking in power in stock form. So we will see.
> 
> Dave.


They feel a lot like a 390 so with a 36" they'll be a lot more flimsy compared to a 660. I run one with a 28" regular weight bar.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 17, 2014)

So the 661 is more flimsy than the 660?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> So the 661 is more flimsy than the 660?


It felt like it to me with the springs. Not super soft like the Solos but there's a little more travel in the av. I wouldn't mind it since I'm used to the huskies any way.


----------



## CR500 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonder if R packages will receive heavier springs like the 441 does??? My 441 does not feel sloppy with a 32 ES Light


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been told one broke out the bottom tab that is on the bottom left side, due to the wiggle. So they may have to beef that up, or the guy was just too rough and was likely used to the 660. The 660's ares tough, but rough to run, at least I find it has too many vibes.

Dave.


----------



## Wayne68 (Sep 17, 2014)

I dont think its more flimsy than the 660, and although I have never used a 390 I dont see how a farm saw could feel, or perform like the 661 at all


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

Wayne68 said:


> I dont think its more flimsy than the 660, and although I have never used a 390 I dont see how a farm saw could feel, or perform like the 661 at all


390xp. When I run the 661 if it was covered in.black I would almost guess that's what I had in my hands.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ran the 661 yesterday with a 28" light bar in Oak cutting both sides. Ran perfectly for me. I can't find one thing not to like. Actually have an order in for another one when they are re released again.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Ran the 661 yesterday with a 28" light bar in Oak cutting both sides. Ran perfectly for me. I can't find one thing not to like. Actually have an order in for another one when they are re released again.


John have you heard when they'll be out again? It seems you guys there get stuff before we do. My dealer talked about the 660 being discontinued and showed my the IPL for the 661. He said he didn't know when we'd see them.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 18, 2014)

Another couple days has gone by......

Rematch: 661 vs Mastermind 660

Winner: 661 won 9 times vs 3 times for the 660. They've had 2 ties.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael,
I was just at the Dealer today and forget to ask. Picked up another 28" Lite Bar and RSK chain for the 661. The tree service called and they have some "big goonies" for me to block up. The 661 runs the best in long hard cuts. So far so good. I'm demanding and impressed at this point. Mileage is really nice compared to a 660. 
I'll check the Dealer tomorrow again.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Michael,
> I was just at the Dealer today and forget to ask. Picked up another 28" Lite Bar and RSK chain for the 661. The tree service called and they have some "big goonies" for me to block up. The 661 runs the best in long hard cuts. So far so good. I'm demanding and impressed at this point. Mileage is really nice compared to a 660.
> I'll check the Dealer tomorrow again.
> Thanks for asking.


It's about the only new saw I would consider buying. Just have to be a 661r though.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine is not an R. They weren't available last fall. Most of my larger saws are R models. They have some benefits for sure.


----------



## hseII (Sep 18, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Another couple days has gone by......
> 
> Rematch: 661 vs Mastermind 660
> 
> Winner: 661 won 9 times vs 3 times for the 660. They've had 2 ties.


I wanna race one with my MMMS660 SOOOO BAD!!!!


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 18, 2014)

That wouldn't be fair  I don't like loosing a race lol.


----------



## hseII (Sep 18, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> That wouldn't be fair  I don't like loosing a race lol.


Me Sorry....

My freakin' 066 is almost as strong: it's kinda crazy really.
Moody said he didn't port my 66, but he musta rubbed on it FO SHO


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 18, 2014)

The 661 don't feel that necessarily fast but it does move through some pretty tough big logs well. Nothing with 90cc close by to really get a feel for speed but what I can say is that it feels like a UFC fighter showing up in a Tuxedo for a match. Smooth, confident, aggressive due to the Mtronic and has a higher pitched whistle than the 660 which I have always said has a Ferrari whistle to my ear. Actually feels and handles more like a big Husky to me than the 660 but the Mtronic management individualizes the attitude of the saw like no other big saw I've run. I like it so far. More refined. Oh, and somehow this saw stays very clean because after running 3-4 tanks through it at a time it looks like it just started to work. ?? So far so good. 

Worth the price? That comes down to personal preference I suppose. Here is a small bonus, the Dealer charged me quite a bit less for the HD filter on the 661 than what I pay for the 441 and 461. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hseII (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 18, 2014)

I've already told the guys with the 661 that I myself with my mastermind 066/660 want to race that fancy saw as well. 

When my saw arrived in the spring, new bar and chain on, it put that mastermind 660 down easily over and over. 

Even though I had a 28" bar and Lloyd having a 24", my saw still won then. When we swapped bars, the times grew apart even more to nearly a second difference. 

The dyno also showed a slight edge to my saw even though the power looked similar through out the rpms. 

So maybe I still have a chance..... I'll just hide the bananas from the 661 for now.  don't need it growing more muscles yet.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 25, 2014)

Starting to see some problems with the MS661, two were blown up in the shop today. Fallers with the 3 foot bars and wet westcoast weather are not liking them stock. Will see how this plays out. So far the ported ones have been ok.

Dave.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 26, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Starting to see some problems with the MS661, two were blown up in the shop today. Fallers with the 3 foot bars and wet westcoast weather are not liking them stock. Will see how this plays out. So far the ported ones have been ok.
> 
> Dave.


That sucks for them. Have they even been out a month there yet?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 26, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Starting to see some problems with the MS661, two were blown up in the shop today. Fallers with the 3 foot bars and wet westcoast weather are not liking them stock. Will see how this plays out. So far the ported ones have been ok.
> 
> Dave.


Sounds like stock they are too restricted in the exhaust and building up heat??


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 26, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Starting to see some problems with the MS661, two were blown up in the shop today. Fallers with the 3 foot bars and wet westcoast weather are not liking them stock. Will see how this plays out. So far the ported ones have been ok.
> 
> Dave.


What's happening to them?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 26, 2014)

Does it have that huge restrictive baffle across the exhaust like on the 461 thats trying to stuff exhaust?


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 26, 2014)

One had been fixed up already and was warrantied. The other they were still looking at. Bearings were gone as well as the piston fried. So not sure what caused it. They have only been out a couple weeks and the cutting season was closed due to lack of rain. So we have had lots of rain now and fallers are heading back to work. So will see what happens, as they will get a workout now. I am wondering how the carb will work with a wet air filter.

Dave


----------



## KG441c (Sep 26, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> One had been fixed up already and was warrantied. The other they were still looking at. Bearings were gone as well as the piston fried. So not sure what caused it. They have only been out a couple weeks and the cutting season was closed due to lack of rain. So we have had lots of rain now and fallers are heading back to work. So will see what happens, as they will get a workout now. I am wondering how the carb will work with a wet air filter.
> 
> Dave


I would venture to say that the ported 661 has had that huge baffle removed and letting the saw breathe instead of holding the hot exhaust partially down the exhaust and heating the wrist pin area up


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 27, 2014)

Hasn't ....Anyone..... gotten photos of the, wounded, bigfoot saw yet?
I still find it fascinating and truly quite impressive how with camera-phones or other photograhpic gadgets
in so many hands and places, that no pics seem to have surfaced.

Stihl A better track record than most "off the books black opps agencys", world governments 
and used to be with the car and bike manufacturers (I haven't looked at the car and bike magazines in a long while) 
I mean come on guys, like I said before, there's gotta be a bodacious conspiracy/adventure/thriller movie script to be had here.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 27, 2014)

Stihl supplies the saws to the n s a... 


7


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 27, 2014)

I doubt the saw breathing is the issue..


----------



## KG441c (Sep 27, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I doubt the saw breathing is the issue..


Whats ur take?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 27, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Whats ur take?


Lack of lubrication? Operator using less oil? I heavent heard anyone say they have seen any other mtronics saws with lean seizure? Heat buildup coming from somewhere?


----------



## Steeltech (Sep 27, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> One had been fixed up already and was warrantied. The other they were still looking at. Bearings were gone as well as the piston fried. So not sure what caused it. They have only been out a couple weeks and the cutting season was closed due to lack of rain. So we have had lots of rain now and fallers are heading back to work. So will see what happens, as they will get a workout now. I am wondering how the carb will work with a wet air filter.
> 
> Dave



I think your referring to my saw? I actually had a chance to speak with the Technical Mgr at Stihl about it, bottom line is that just like any new saw there is a break in period, and that new generation saws take a little longer as they are running leaner an tighter. I ran a little too long in a light load application and overheated the saw ( limbing) Stihl covered the parts as a goodwill gesture, and I paid the labour. Since then it's been all good............


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 27, 2014)

Just my opinion but that's just what any tech says when a new product scatters. Is it safe to say the issues haven't been resolved? Or did they just sale the original versions and also have a updated saw coming? Correct me if I'm wrong I'm not up to all the latest 661 discussion.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 27, 2014)

Steeltech said:


> I think your referring to my saw? I actually had a chance to speak with the Technical Mgr at Stihl about it, bottom line is that just like any new saw there is a break in period, and that new generation saws take a little longer as they are running leaner an tighter. I ran a little too long in a light load application and overheated the saw ( limbing) Stihl covered the parts as a goodwill gesture, and I paid the labour. Since then it's been all good............



Did you like the saw? I haven't heard of anyone liking it yet, not from anyone using a stock one. They are going to get a real workout over the next two months and we will see what they can handle.

Dave.


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 27, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Did you like the saw? I haven't heard of anyone liking it yet, not from anyone using a stock one. They are going to get a real workout over the next two months and we will see what they can handle.
> 
> Dave.



Dave quite a few people have posted they like the saw, Myself a few blokes from across the pond. There was even a post of a stock 661 being faster in the cut that a modified 660. I do recall someone posting that they bought 3 of them. As many that have the saw have stated it runs very smooth. Has a nice power band and loads of torque. The one I used a fair bit had a 25' bar and chain and was a pleasure to run. Dieselshawn logger buddy seems to like the saw just fine. And they are tough on saws. I had a arborist drop off his 660 last week only to go and buy a 661 because he had a job the next day and really needed the saw. He came and picked up the 660 telling me he will maybe drop it off in the winter since it is now redundant. I think he likes his 661 more.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Sep 27, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Dave quite a few people have posted they like the saw, Myself a few blokes from across the pond. There was even a post of a stock 661 being faster in the cut that a modified 660. I do recall someone posting that they bought 3 of them. As many that have the saw have stated it runs very smooth. Has a nice power band and loads of torque. The one I used a fair bit had a 25' bar and chain and was a pleasure to run. Dieselshawn logger buddy seems to like the saw just fine. And they are tough on saws. I had a arborist drop off his 660 last week only to go and buy a 661 because he had a job the next day and really needed the saw. He came and picked up the 660 telling me he will maybe drop it off in the winter since it is now redundant. I think he likes his 661 more.



Yes I know that, that is why I asked him a Westcoast logger, just not sure if he is on the coast or interior of BC. Dynamics change when you put a 3 foot bar on and run them in the pouring rain here. I have not heard of any locals here liking them yet. I have no doubt it has little to no issues with a 25 inch bar cutting firewood and whatnot. Its cutting down 6 to 8 foot trees with a big bar and in the rain and at all the different elevations our loggers go to, sea level to 5,000 feet.

I hope this doesn't sound like I am bashing. I want this saw to work out. I was hoping to buy one. I just wondering if it will work out in our conditions.

Dave.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 29, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Yes I know that, that is why I asked him a Westcoast logger, just not sure if he is on the coast or interior of BC. Dynamics change when you put a 3 foot bar on and run them in the pouring rain here. I have not heard of any locals here liking them yet. I have no doubt it has little to no issues with a 25 inch bar cutting firewood and whatnot. Its cutting down 6 to 8 foot trees with a big bar and in the rain and at all the different elevations our loggers go to, sea level to 5,000 feet.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound like I am bashing. I want this saw to work out. I was hoping to buy one. I just wondering if it will work out in our conditions.
> 
> Dave.




There were several 661s here in the states for demo before the initial release and before the recall. The saws were run on logging jobs and they weren't babied. The only instructions the users had was to use Stihl ultra oil at 50:1 and to perform normal maintenance. The ones I saw were run with 36" bars...and in one case a 42" bar for a couple of days. They were also run in every climate condition from snow to 100 degree heat. They were run in the rain. They were run in a lot of rain.

The saw did just fine and everybody who ran one was more than satisfied. I don't know why the saw was recalled and I won't waste a lot of time and energy guessing. The saws we used were excellent.


----------



## hseII (Sep 29, 2014)

Gologit said:


> There were several 661s here in the states for demo before the initial release and before the recall. The saws were run on logging jobs and they weren't babied. The only instructions the users had was to use Stihl ultra oil at 50:1 and to perform normal maintenance. The ones I saw were run with 36" bars...and in one case a 42" bar for a couple of days. They were also run in every climate condition from snow to 100 degree heat. They were run in the rain. They were run in a lot of rain.
> 
> The saw did just fine and everybody who ran one was more than satisfied. I don't know why the saw was recalled and I won't waste a lot of time and energy guessing. The saws we used were excellent.


Thank You for sharing real world experiences


----------



## WS6Man (Oct 6, 2014)

I spoke to my dealer today and he said Late November or December unless the 660 passes emissions the rumor is the U.S. market will have to consure the remaining 660 stock before releasing the 661


----------



## KG441c (Oct 7, 2014)

Saw a video the other day of a ported 390xp that smoked a 661c


----------



## hseII (Oct 7, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Saw a video the other day of a ported 390xp that smoked a 661c



Key word; Ported


----------



## thechainsawguy (Oct 7, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Just my opinion but that's just what any tech says when a new product scatters. Is it safe to say the issues haven't been resolved? Or did they just sale the original versions and also have a updated saw coming? Correct me if I'm wrong I'm not up to all the latest 661 discussion.



The first saw that went down was the plating came off, the second one had lots of lubrication, but the piston was fried badly. They didn't figure out what caused that one to go down, same fuel as several other saws. So from the locals here, 2 died and one would not power up and was sluggish and returned. There is probably a dozen or two out here, but guys are hesitant to try something new. There must be 400 or so saws bought and sold each year to fallers at my local dealers.

Dave.


----------



## Grey (Oct 7, 2014)

tillMS661C is still vaporware in my neighborhood, hence I broke down and sent my MS461 off for porting. That should do me for a while, until thtill it shows up here and gets some time on the market...


----------



## stihl for life (Oct 7, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> The first saw that went down was the plating came off, the second one had lots of lubrication, but the piston was fried badly. They didn't figure out what caused that one to go down, same fuel as several other saws. So from the locals here, 2 died and one would not power up and was sluggish and returned. There is probably a dozen or two out here, but guys are hesitant to try something new. There must be 400 or so saws bought and sold each year to fallers at my local dealers.
> 
> Dave.


See Dave we have not had any bad luck with the 661 we own 3 of them . no they aren't wearing 32-36 inch bars And at god no the elevations the followers out West go to. But I'm very happy with these saws wearing 24inch bars cutting hard wood . very light and powerful for the selective logging we do.


----------

